# Best way to care for Nimh batteries



## Rc Driver (Apr 29, 2005)

I have heard different things about nimh batteries. Should you discharge them after you run them or not? Also if you should what amperage should you discharge them at? I have heard 10 amps but then again I have been told 20 amps? Could someon please clarify that. Thanks


----------



## Al Schwarze (Nov 27, 2007)

discharge them down to 1 volt per cell. you are better of to try and discharge each cell separately if you can because you don't want any of the cells to go below 1 volt. If you cant do them separately then, 6 volts for a 6 cell pack, 7 volts for a 7 cell pack, and so on. The actual amp you use is not overly important, But a good rule of thumb is to discharge them at close to the amp load they are normally discharged at in the car or truck you are using them in. normally some where between 20-30 amps. Unless your talking like a transmitter or receiver pack, then 1 amp would work best.


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

peopel still use these batterys ?? lol just askin 

Lipo all the way ..


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

discharge them all the way after each run. I use to hook mine up to a set of discharge light bulbs and they worked great. Charge the battery full right before each race and peak them so that they are warm. That's when they will perform the best


----------

